# [UPDATE] "extrem" Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!



## DaStash (6. Februar 2012)

*[UPDATE] "extrem" Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild: philip.bitnar, cc-by-2.0

Die finnische Computerzeitschrift "MikroPC" hat die in Finnland 15 beliebtesten Mobiltelefone und drei Vergleichsgeräte einem Kältetest unterzogen. Dabei wurden die Handys in einer Kältekammer verschiedenen Temperaturen ausgesetzt, die sich außerhalb der Herstellerspezifikationen befanden.

Bei einer Temperatur von 0° liefen alle Handys fehlerfrei. Ab -5° meldete das iPhone 4s einen SIM-Fehler und das Nokia N9 einen leeren Akku. Den ersten Ausfall bei -10° hatte das iPhone 4s zu verzeichnen, welches auf Grund eines toten Akkus herunterfuhr und sich anschliessend auch nicht mehr einschalten liess. Bei einer Temperatur zwischen -15° und -20° ließen sich dann auch die meisten Telefone nicht mehr bedienen, bis auf die einfachen Modelle, welche einer Temperatur von bis zu -25° stand hielten. 

Lobenswerte Ausnahme war das Samsung Galaxy SII, welches bei -30° noch funktionierte und erst ab -35° herunterfuhr. Lediglich zwei Nokia-Telefone ließen sich noch zwischen -35° und -40° bedienen.

Als größtes Problem bei diesem Härtetest stellten sich die Akkus heraus. Ab -10° bereiten auch die LC-Displays Probleme. Ihre AMOLED Pendants hingegen zeigten keine Beeinträchtigunen.

Quelle zur News: heise online | Smartphones im Kältetest

*[UPDATE 07.02.2012]*
Anbei eine Illustration, welche die Testergebnisse übersichtlich nach Typ und Modell auflistet. 
Danke an Kreisverkehr für die Information.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild: Computerbase
Quelle: MikroPC

MfG
DaStash


----------



## Alterac (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*

Naja wenn ich morgens zur Schule fahre, ist es auch -15 Grad , also währe das Iphone nix für mich


----------



## Infin1ty (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*

Da sieht man wieder wie hochwertig die Apple Produkte doch sind... 
Denn Android Handys sind ja schlecht verarbeitet und Apple das Non-Plus Ultra.


----------



## Papzt (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*



> Da sieht man wieder wie hochwertig die Apple Produkte doch sind... ​


Aber dafür sind sie teuer! Das muss reichen


----------



## zøtac (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*

Während du zur Schule fährst hats dein Handy es allerdings Mollig warm in deiner Hosentasche 

Temperatur ist eher weniger das Problem, wer steht schon bei Minusgraden draussen rum und Telefoniert o.ä. lang genug damit das Smartphone in der Hand so weit runter kühlt? Um die Stoßresistenz sollten die Hersteller sich mehr sorgen machen...


----------



## ich558 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*

Bei mit in de Gegend liegen die Temps auch schon seit 2 Wochen bei bis zu -15 Gad aber bisher hat mein 4s noch keinen Akkuschaden  Ok in der Tasche wirds auch nicht so kalt.


----------



## Infin1ty (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*

Mein Desire HD hat sich auch noch nicht beschwert.


----------



## DaStash (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*

Bei meiner Freundin hat nach 10 minütiger "Außennutzung", bei knapp -14°, das 2 Jahre alte HTC Desire plötzlich einen leeren Akku angezeigt.
Mein SGSII machte heute morgen bei -18° und 5 minütiger Nutzung keinerlei Probleme. Ich hatte eigentlich schon darauf gewartet, um so positiver bin ich jetzt überrascht. 

MfG


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*

Meine Altes Nokia 5800xm geht bei der kälte draußen kaum noch..-.-"


----------



## BlueLaser (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*

meinem DHD gehts gut trotz -20°C


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*

Mein Galaxy Nexus hat bisher auch immer funktioniert , während ich meine Hände kaum noch gespürt habe


----------



## fire2002de (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*

sponsored by Samsung....

sry mehr is das nicht.

also ich steh draußen und hab das ip4 in der ausentasche meiner Arbeitsjacke... und wenn wunderst oO ach siehe da es geht... war sehr erstaunt sogar das das Display nich mal träge wirkt... das einzige was ein wenige träge wird is der homebutton >.< 

und wenn wunderts auch das ausgerechnete das Top Modell von Samsung rein zufällig den Test besteht....

ps: schöne Zeitschrift die sich da mit Android beschäftigt...


----------



## DaStash (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*



fire2002de schrieb:


> sponsored by Samsung....


 Sponsored by "link dazu"??


> sry mehr is das nicht.
> 
> also ich steh draußen und hab das ip4 in der ausentasche meiner Arbeitsjacke... und wenn wunderst oO ach siehe da es geht... war sehr erstaunt sogar das das Display nich mal träge wirkt... das einzige was ein wenige träge wird is der homebutton >.<
> 
> ...


Es ist schon ein großer Unterschied, ob man das Handy in einer Tasche nahe am Körper trägt oder ohne Isolierung nur außerhalb. 

MfG


----------



## TFTP100 (6. Februar 2012)

Wieso ging mein iphone beim skifahren dann ohne probleme? In der Außentasche waren es mit sicherheit mehr als -5.


----------



## Seabound (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*

War mir klar, dass die Handys aus Suomi die meisten Minusgrade aushalten. Die müssen das ab!


----------



## Tiz92 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*

Nokia 3310 FTW!!


----------



## DAEF13 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*

Hm, heut morgen an der Haltestelle hab ich auch noch ne Zeit lang mit dem 4S geschrieben (bei -15°C ) und es lief wie immer... 
Das von meinem Bruder lag letztes Wochendene ca. 5 Stunden *unter* Wasser (also auch nah am Minuspunkt) und hat nur durch den Kurzschluss durchs Wasser nen Schaden am Akku bekommen - sonst läuft es aber noch wie es soll


Seh ich das richtig, dass der Text lediglich Copy&Paste ist?
Machen das alle so?


----------



## DaStash (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Seh ich das richtig, dass der Text lediglich Copy&Paste ist?
> Machen das alle so?


 
Nein siehst du nicht. Der Text ist zu 100% selbstgeschrieben. Der Aufbau der Inhalte sorgt lediglich für einen ähnlichen Satzbau.

MfG


----------



## PommesmannXXL (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Lediglich zwei Nokia-Telefone ließen sich noch zwischen -35° und -40° bedienen.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Citynomad (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*

So mancher Apple-Lover sollte seine kurze SMS/Videoaufnahme o.ä. nicht damit verwechseln, wenn so ein Telefon mal wirklich für längere Zeit deutlich unter 0°C runtergekühlt wird. Und bis das Telefon selbst solche Temps annimmt dauert deutlich länger. Schließlich wärmen a) eure Hände b) der Akku und vor allem c) der Prozessor das Telefon fleißig. Wer hier mit Samsung-Werbung argumentiert, sollte sich den Gewinner mal genauer anschauen. Der kommt nämlich aus dem Hause Nokia!

Als Tipp jetzt für Selbsttester  : DAs Telefon hinterher langsam erwärmen. Auf keinen Fall auf die Heizung legen oder nen Fön nutzen. Das kann zur Bildung von Kondenswasser im Telefon führen -> Kurzschluss ->keine Garantie. Erwärmung von Telefontemperatur deutlich unter 0°C am besten über ne Stunde Kühlschrank (hat ca 8°C) und dann bei Raumtemperatur in ein Handtuch. Wer hat, kann das Telefon dann auch in eine Tüte mit diesen tollen Granulatkügelchen (Geizhals/euer Outdoorshop+Trockengranulat als Suchanfrage= richtiges Ergebnis) packen die oftmals beim Kauf von Koffern o.ä. noch in der Packung sind.

PS: Ich besitze keines der genannten Telefone.


----------



## Falk (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*

Was ich mich immer Frage: hat es - für mich - in der Praxis irgendeine Relevanz? Meinetwegen kann das Handy auch bei -15°C ein Lagerfeuer entfachen, wenn ihm zu kalt wird, wenn in meiner Hosentasche direkt am Körper diese Temperatur herrscht ist mir das wohl auch egal.

Von daher sehe ich solche Tests immer als Nice-to-Know, aber im Alltag nicht relevant an.


----------



## Verox (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*

LOL und ich denk mir schon die ganze zeit bei meinem S2 "wtf mein akku ist die tage aber stark"  bestes handy halt 

scheiss iphone - die verarbeitung ist einfach nur mies - zum glück hab ich das schon 2007 erkannt


----------



## Crymes (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*

Die hättens mal mit angeschlossenem ladekabel testen sollen, da nn wärs spannend geworden!


----------



## PixelSign (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*

ich hatte mit meinem (für empfindlich befunden) 4S auch bei -20°C noch keine probleme. solche synthetischen tests haben halt kaum praxisrelevanz. wenn man die geräte irgendwo liegen lässt, sieht das natürlich anders aus. aber dann ist es ja auch egal


----------



## Infin1ty (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*

Synthetische Tests was bitte  Ich kenne
nur synthetische Drogen.

Im Test wurden die Handys nicht in der Hand gehalten.
Und es geht um die reine Haltbarkeit bei Minusgraden,
wenn ihr Apfelfans argumentiert "ja ich halte es ja eh in der Hand"
ist das wie nach einem Falltest (den das iPhone verliert)
zu sagen "ja ich lasse es ja nicht fallen". 

Es ist einfach nur arm sein Handy auf Gedeih und Verderb zu verteidigen.

Und die Geschichte mit den 5h im Wasser glaube ich den ganzen
Tag nicht. Mein iPod Touch hat nicht mal 10 Sekunden Badewanne ausgehalten. (Da war noch keine Seife drin)
So what


----------



## SoF (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*

Da bin ich mit meinem Samsung Wave ja gut bedient - lauffähig bei -15°C soweit ich das bisher getestet hab


----------



## Progs-ID (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*

Also ich hatte mit meinem Galaxy Ace auch noch keine Probleme, bei den Temperaturen. Ich hole das Phone aber auch immer nur kurz raus.


----------



## Cyberratchet (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*

Mein Nokia N9 hat mir heute Mittag "plötzlich" einen leeren Akku angezeigt, da es die ganze Woche noch so kalt in Wien ist, werde ich das einmal genauer untersuchen. Wenn man es immer nur kurz bedient wird das sicher egal sein, aber ich hatte es relativ lange in der Hand.


----------



## Revenger (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*

Ich war vor 2 Wochen in Flachau ( Österreich ) und da waren Temperaturen von -15 bis -20 ganz normal und ich konnte ohne Probleme mein iPhone 4 bedienen. Die Landschaft Fotos sind einfach spitze geworden  Nur im Hotel ist es mir dann aus der Hand auf Fliesen gefallen und das Glas ist zersprungen


----------



## Der Ninja (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*

Also mir fehlen die Angaben zur Luftfeuchtigkeit. Denn die ist auch ausschlaggebend.


----------



## DaStash (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*



Der Ninja schrieb:


> Also mir fehlen die Angaben zur Luftfeuchtigkeit. Denn die ist auch ausschlaggebend.


 
Die absolute Luftfeuchte ist bei solchen Temperaturen sehr gering, da sehr kalte Luft kaum Feuchtigkeit aufnehmen kann, von daher nicht relevant. 

MfG


----------



## KrHome (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*

Vermutung warum das iPhone so schlecht abschneidet:

Metallgehäuse (sehr guter Wärme- oder eher "Kälte"leiter) und fest verbauter eng ins Gehäuse gequetschter Akku. So befindet sich anders als bei Plastikhandys mit Wechselakku auch keine bzw. eine geringere isolierende Luftschicht im Inneren des Telefons. Die "billige" Verarbeitung der Samsungs hat hier ironischerweise mal Vorteile.

Könnte auch eine Sicherheitsschaltung bei Apple sein, aber dann sollte das Telefon - anders als im Test genannt - hinterher auch wieder anzuschalten gehen.


----------



## Laggy.NET (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*

Hmm, also mein iPhone 4 hat bei der Kälte auch noch keine Probleme gemacht, obwohl ich es mal in nem Auto vergessen hatte...

Na ja, was hab ich davon, wenn mein Handy das aushält, wenns am körper oder in der hand selbst bei langer Nutzung bei den Temperaturen nicht so kalt wird? Das ist das Selbe, wie "meine Smartphone hat 2x 1,5 Ghz!!!!" warum ist das iPhone 4S mit 800 mhz schneller? 

[ironie] Das war sicherlich Absicht von Apple, da sie etliche Studien durchgeführt haben, die besagen, dass das Gerät selbst bei Minus 30°C in der Hand niemals unter 0°C kalt wird. Die Komponenten wurden deshalb genau auf diese einzig sinnvollen Temperaturbereiche ausgelegt, wodurch sie den eingesparten Aufwand und kosten in anderen Bereichen für erhöhte Qualität einsetzen konnten. Apple liefert Technologie eben nur "sinnvoll" und "just in time". Die Tatsache, dass das Gerät bei -5°C Probleme macht zeigt, dass sich Apple mit dem Thema auseinandergesetzt hat. Ja, sogar eine Sicherheitsabschaltung wurde eingebaut, während das Samsung - betrieben bei -30°C jetzt eventuell Schäden erlitten haben könnte. [/ironie] 

Interessant an der ganzen Sache ist ja nur, dass Samsung z.B. den A5 SoC fürs iPhone herstellt. Ooh, wartet, OOOH...... öhm, nein, .... das kann nicht sein, vergesst es.  

Ich würde ja wetten, dass die Ergebnisse jedes Mal anders ausfallen würden, wenn sie den Test mit neuen Geräten wiederholen.


----------



## DaStash (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*



KrHome schrieb:


> Vermutung warum das iPhone so schlecht abschneidet:
> 
> Metallgehäuse (sehr guter Wärme- oder eher "Kälte"leiter) und fest verbauter eng ins Gehäuse gequetschter Akku. So befindet sich anders als bei Plastikhandys mit Wechselakku auch keine bzw. eine geringere isolierende Luftschicht im Inneren des Telefons. Die "billige" Verarbeitung der Samsungs hat hier ironischerweise mal Vorteile.


 
Wieso billige Verarbeitung? Nur alleine die Tatsache welche Rohstoffe verbaut sind machen doch noch keine wertige Verarbeitung aus.

Somal doch offensichtlich die Vorteile bei hochwertigen Plastiklegierungen liegen, siehe dazu Gewicht, Wärmeabsorbtion, Flexibilität bei grober Handhabung, weniger Leistungsbeeinträchtigungen wie zum Beispiel Signalempfang und jetzt noch Kälteunempfindlichkeit. 

Aber egal, dass schweift jetzt ein wenig vom eigentlichen Thema ab. 

MfG


----------



## Iceananas (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Plastiklegierungen


 
Kleiner Einwand, eine Legierung besteht ausschließlich aus metallische Komponenten 

Kunststoffe sind einfach Polymere.


----------



## DaStash (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*



Betschi schrieb:


> Da hat jemand in der Schule aufgepasst


 
Ähm, ja.... 
In erster Linie aber aus der Praxis, Stichwort Lüften in der Wohnung und Heizkosten sparen... 



Iceananas schrieb:


> Kleiner Einwand, eine Legierung besteht ausschließlich aus metallische Komponenten
> 
> Kunststoffe sind einfach Polymere.


 
Ah ok, gut zu wissen. Dann eben hochwertige Polymerverarbeitung. 

MfG


----------



## Kreisverkehr (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*

Hab letztens bei´-16°C mim HTC EVO 3D in der Hand zu Fuß die Navigationssoftware getestet. 20 min. zu Fuß gehen und es gab keine Aussetzer, nur ggf. einen schneller leer werdenden Akku.

Logischerweise hatte ich dabei Handschuhe an, aber die tatsächliche Temperatur im/am Gerät konnte ich leider nicht bestimmen.


----------



## Lan_Party (6. Februar 2012)

SGS -12°C --> 0 Probleme!


----------



## iMaGE (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*

Samsung Wave und keine Probleme damit gehabt.


----------



## iMaGE (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*



KrHome schrieb:


> Metallgehäuse (sehr guter Wärme- oder eher "Kälte"leiter) und fest verbauter eng ins Gehäuse gequetschter Akku. So befindet sich anders als bei Plastikhandys mit Wechselakku auch keine bzw. eine geringere isolierende Luftschicht im Inneren des Telefons. Die "billige" Verarbeitung der Samsungs hat hier ironischerweise mal Vorteile.


 
Komisch mein günstiges (nicht billiges) Samsung Wave hat ein Metallgehäuse und, wie gesagt, dennoch keine Probleme.



Nailgun schrieb:


> Jemand der bei Kälte draußen arbeitet, hat meistens eine Hose mit Taschen an.


 
Man kann sich aber auch alles schön reden.


----------



## jules.m (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*

also mein htc desire hat gestern beim schifahren auch den geist aufgegeben und hat sich ständig abgeschaltet. auf berg oben hatte es allerdings auch -23° und es war in der außentasche meiner jacke...


----------



## Abufaso (6. Februar 2012)

Das würde erklären warum mein EVO 3D vorgestern auf einmal heruntergefahren war und sich nicht mehr einschalten ließ.. Der relativ volle Akku war auf einmal komplett leer (~10 Grad)


----------



## Windows0.1 (6. Februar 2012)

ich hab mein Galaxy s plus heute morgen bedient Bei -22°


----------



## KrHome (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Wieso billige Verarbeitung? Nur alleine die Tatsache welche Rohstoffe verbaut sind machen doch noch keine wertige Verarbeitung aus.


Deshalb steht das ja auch in Anführungszeichen.  

Das Metallgehäuse und die Glasverkleidung vermittelt Wertigkeit, deshalb nutzt Appple diese Materialien schließlich. Dass sowas aber auf's Gewicht geht, das Telefon im Falle eines Sturzes kaum eine Überlebenschance hat oder eben der Akku schneller abkühlt, merkt man dann erst wenn's soweit ist.



iMaGE schrieb:


> Komisch mein günstiges (nicht billiges) Samsung  Wave hat ein Metallgehäuse und, wie gesagt, dennoch keine Probleme.


Ist dein Wave identisch zum iPhone 4S konstruiert?



Windows0.1 schrieb:


> ich hab mein Galaxy s plus heute morgen bedient Bei -22°


Ich meins eben auch. Sind hier aber auch nur -15 Grad.


----------



## Superwip (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*

Bei meinem E90 konnte ich bisher trotz bis zu ~-15°C und der Aufbewahrung in einer "externen" Tasche bisher allenfalls eine verkürzte Laufzeit beobachten; vielleicht war ich aber auch einfach nicht lange genug draußen...

Beim Bau von möglichst Kälteresistenten Handys gibt es eine Reihe von technischen Schwierigkeiten; LCDs können, wie in dem Test bemerkt erstarren, diese Probleme kann man mit (O)LED Displays umgehen, desweiteren können ELKOs ebenfalls durch zu geringe Temperaturen Probleme bekommen aber die meisten modernen Handys enthalten onehin keine

Das großte Problem ist definitiv der Akku.
Unterhalb von ~-40°C funktionieren alle gängigen Akkus nichtmehr, da die chemischen Reaktionen in ihnen zum Erliegen kommen; unterschiedliche Akkutypen sind dabei unterschiedlich resistent; Lithium Akkus gelten aber noch als vergleichsweise temperaturresistent

Auch manche ICs können bei tiefen Temperaturen Probleme bekommen ("Coldbug"...), nicht vergessen darf man auch, dass manche Failkonstruktionen bei tiefen Temperaturen oder Temperatursprüngen sogar mechanische Probleme bekommen können, es gab ja bekanntlich Fälle, in denen bei iPhones etwa das Display aus diesem Grund gesprungen ist



> Legieren ist das Absichtliche Mischen von mindestens 2 verschiedenen Metallen


 
Na ja, es müssen nicht unbedingt nur Metalle sein, am Ende muss aber ein Metall herauskommen; es gibt verschiedene Liegierungen -die bekannteste: Stahl-, die nichtmetallische Komponenten enthalten



> Man mischt Metalle eher selten unabsichtlich, aber bei manchen passierts halt mal.


 
Na ja, wenn man mal z.B. einen Nugget findet, der aus 70% Gold und 30% Silber besteht dann hat man eine unbeabsichtigte Mischung; ob das nun eine Legierung ist weiß ich nicht


----------



## Abufaso (6. Februar 2012)

Kreisverkehr schrieb:
			
		

> Hab letztens bei´-16°C mim HTC EVO 3D in der Hand zu Fuß die Navigationssoftware getestet. 20 min. zu Fuß gehen und es gab keine Aussetzer, nur ggf. einen schneller leer werdenden Akku.



Ich will mich ja nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, aber nach 20 Minuten ist das Handy sicherlich noch nicht wirklich ausgekühlt.


----------



## taks (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*

Der beste Test ist immernoch das Handy über Nacht im Auto draussen lassen. Wenn am Morgen noch was geht  ^^


----------



## kalkone (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*

dann müsste mein Iphone 4 ja jetzt schrott sein oder?
hab es am samstag 5 stunden in einer tasche bei -15°C am weiher liegen gelassen, indem eine wasserflasche gefroren ist (sehr toll, wenn man was trinken will).
körperwärme gabs nicht, da ich eishockey spieln wa und die tasche lag am boden.

ich werde das ganze jetzt aber ernster nehmen (handy daheim/im auto lassen, altes handy mitnehmen), da ist mir dann das iphone schon zu schade um es dann einfach "dumm" zu zerstören.


----------



## INU.ID (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*

Ich war mal so frei und hab bissl aufgeräumt (Spam und/oder Käse entfernt).

Weitermachen.


----------



## Citynomad (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*



berber2012 schrieb:


> Die News und der Test sind relativ sinnlos.
> 
> Dass sowas von den bekannten Apple-Hatern natürlich sofort gepostet wird war klar.
> 
> ...


 
Einzig dein Kommentar ist sinnlos. Das war ein normaler Test zur Kälteverträglichkeit und gewonnen hat den auch kein Androide sondern n einfaches 30€ Telefon von Nokia 
Du glaubst gar nicht wie schnell das mal geht, dass man auch mal sein Telefon im Auto vergisst. Dass man n iPhone natürlich niemals vergessen könnte, weil es einem das Leben bedeutet ist mir klar. Kümmer du dich doch um dein Zensur-OS und lass den Androiden ihre ach so vielen Viren. Mach dir lieber Gedanken um deinen PC zuhause! Da installierst du dir bestimmt deutlich mehr Müll und Viren drauf als jeder Androidnutzer auf seinem Smartphone. Und Viren gibt es übrigens für so ziemlich jedes Handy-OS. Die gab's schon zu Zeiten von Symbian, Windows Mobile und inzwischen auch für iOS und Android. Vielleicht gibt es für Android mehr, aber wie immer ist der User verantwortlich für die Sachen die er sich installiert oder verteufelst du auch alle MS-Betriebssysteme, Linuxdistributionen und MacOS? Für alle die gibt's nämlich auch Viren. Die Menge richtet sich da nur nach Verbreitungsgrad.

Gratulation zu deinem tadellos funktionierenden 4S. Muss wohl meinem Kollegen mit nem HD7 auch mal wieder gratulieren. Der hat nämlich auch keine Probleme mit dem Telefon und WP 7.5.  Auch bei Apple und MS gibt es Licht und Schatten. Dass andere Systeme mehr Probleme haben (können) liegt einfach an der Offenheit. Wer mehr machen und verändern kann, kann auch mehr falsch machen. Von einem Holzrad erwarte ich nur, dass es sich dreht und da gehört nicht besonders viel zu.

Anmerkung:
Dass es aber auch nicht einen Artikel geben darf, bei dem mal n Apple-Gerät nicht der Gewinner ist, ohne gleich die Fanatiker auf den Platz zu rufen und alle der Lüge/Manipulation zu bezichtigen. Ist ja schlimmer als mit den Religionen und dem Kommunismus hier.


----------



## Panto (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*

wie die apple-jünger sofort rumheulen wenn ihr gerät mal negativ bewertet wird. immer wieder lustig


----------



## Computer Floh (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*



Panto schrieb:


> wie die apple-jünger sofort rumheulen wenn ihr gerät mal negativ bewertet wird. immer wieder lustig


 
Es gehören aber immer zwei dazu, welche die bashen und die die rumheulen! Das fängt ja hier mit dem zweiten bzw. dritten Post an, in dem gleich aus einem objektiven Bericht ein Angriff auf die Apple Fraktion geführt wird, was sich diese wiederum nicht gefallen lässt. Schon steigen die nächsten ein und beschweren sich über die Apple Fanboys - vergessen aber das man diese herausgefordert hat - was wiederum seine Kreise zieht...

Um das mal klar zu machen das geht hier im Forum mal von den Äpfeln und mal von den Androiden aus, ja manchmal glaube ich sogar sind es Leute mit zwei Accounts - je für eine Seite - die das Feuer entfachen um sich daran satt zu sehen.

Aber kann nicht einmal ein Bericht in seiner Objetivität belassen werden ohne diese nervigen Sticheleien und das Geheule?
Lasst die Trolle trollen und gut ist.
Muss doch nicht immer in einer erneuten Grundsatzdiskussion enden, wie wir Sie in der Politik und den Religionen haben - oder?


----------



## skdiggy (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*

also mein Htc Sensation ist Vier mal abgeschmiert in den letzten tagen  beim Radfahren wird das teil zum Eisblock


----------



## Iceananas (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*



skdiggy schrieb:


> also mein Htc Sensation ist Vier mal abgeschmiert in den letzten tagen  beim Radfahren wird das teil zum Eisblock


 
Liegt zum großen Teil am alurahmen...das teil leitet echt gut ^^


----------



## Papzt (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*

Wieso war es mir eigentlich klar, dass sich hier die 9gag-Army mit einmischt wenn es um unkaputtbare Handys dreht


----------



## Scarvik (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*



Iceananas schrieb:


> Kleiner Einwand, eine Legierung besteht ausschließlich aus metallische Komponenten
> 
> Kunststoffe sind einfach Polymere.



Auch ein kleiner Einwand. Bei Kunststoffen heißen die "Legierungen" Blends 

BTT: Ich hatte mein LG Optimus Speed im Auto liegen lassen (so -20°C) und es ging noch ohne Probleme als ich es wieder gefunden hatte


----------



## Kubiac (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*

Ich konnte bei meinem Nokia N8 auch keine Ausfälle feststellen.  (Ja, sowas gibt es! )
Habe es beim Gassigehen öfters mal ein paar minuten in der Hand. Auch bei -16 °C keine Probleme.


----------



## lukyluke (7. Februar 2012)

Laggy.NET schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, also mein iPhone 4 hat bei der Kälte auch noch keine Probleme gemacht, obwohl ich es mal in nem Auto vergessen hatte...
> 
> Na ja, was hab ich davon, wenn mein Handy das aushält, wenns am körper oder in der hand selbst bei langer Nutzung bei den Temperaturen nicht so kalt wird? Das ist das Selbe, wie "meine Smartphone hat 2x 1,5 Ghz!!!!" warum ist das iPhone 4S mit 800 mhz schneller?
> 
> ...



Super Kommentar ich musste total lachen xD 
Habe selber ein Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## DaStash (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*



jules.m schrieb:


> also mein htc desire hat gestern beim schifahren auch den geist aufgegeben und hat sich ständig abgeschaltet. auf berg oben hatte es allerdings auch -23° und es war in der außentasche meiner jacke...


Jop, dass HTC Desire meiner Freundin zeigte auch von ein auf die andere Sekunde einen leeren Akku an.
Ich bin jedenfalls ganz froh das mein Smartphoneakku besser mit der Kälte zurecht kommt als meine Autobatterie. 



KrHome schrieb:


> Deshalb steht das ja auch in Anführungszeichen.


Asso, glatt übersehen. 

MfG


----------



## Oromus (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*

Ich habe ein IPhone 4 und es funktioniert einwandfrei bei -15 Grad. Ätsch.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*



Superwip schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn man mal z.B. einen Nugget findet, der aus 70% Gold und 30% Silber besteht dann hat man eine unbeabsichtigte Mischung; ob das nun eine Legierung ist weiß ich nicht



Technisch ist es ja eine Legierung, bei der Schmuckherstellung muss man das Gold ja auch legieren (Kupfer oder Silber) weil das für sich alleine zu weich ist.



Abufaso schrieb:


> Ich will mich ja nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, aber nach 20 Minuten ist das Handy sicherlich noch nicht wirklich ausgekühlt.



Nunja, WIE kalt das Gerät war, nachdem GPS/Navigation ja auch sicher heizt, kann ich jedenfalls nicht sagen. Und ne extra-Runde wollt ich dann auch nicht drehen^^
Ich find das jedenfalls gut, dass mein Gerät auch bei sowas noch ohne Zicken mitgespielt hat. Wobei ich das auch irgendwie erwarte. Wie jetzt ein iPhone abgeschnitten hätte, oder ein Samsung oder ein Nokia, ja das kann ich nicht sagen.

e:/ 

Bei Computerbase steht es jedenfalls genauer drin (inkl. einem informativen Bild):


> Bei -15 Grad Celsius zeigten sich Probleme beim HTC Evo 3D, dem Nokia E7  sowie einigen Feature Phones des finnischen Herstellers, das Nokia  C6-01 verweigerte seinen Dienst komplett. Bis -20 Grad waren sowohl das  iPhone 4 als auch das Nokia E7, N8, N9 sowie das HTC Evo 3D  einsatzbereit.



Also, bei den Temperaturen bei mir kein Problem (wobei das HAndy ggf nicht ausgekühlt war) und ab dann erst Probleme.


----------



## ph1driver (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*

Leute Leute..... mein Galaxy Mini funktioniert auch bei -16°C Außentemperatur.

Weil es in der Wohnung liegt.


----------



## Duebelmaster (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*



Computer Floh schrieb:


> Es gehören aber immer zwei dazu, welche die bashen und die die rumheulen! Das fängt ja hier mit dem zweiten bzw. dritten Post an, in dem gleich aus einem objektiven Bericht ein Angriff auf die Apple Fraktion geführt wird, was sich diese wiederum nicht gefallen lässt. Schon steigen die nächsten ein und beschweren sich über die Apple Fanboys - vergessen aber das man diese herausgefordert hat - was wiederum seine Kreise zieht...
> 
> Um das mal klar zu machen das geht hier im Forum mal von den Äpfeln und mal von den Androiden aus, ja manchmal glaube ich sogar sind es Leute mit zwei Accounts - je für eine Seite - die das Feuer entfachen um sich daran satt zu sehen.
> 
> ...


 
Man sollte sich doch gar nicht erst in eine Schublade stecken lassen. Dass es Kommentare gegen und für die jeweiligen Produkte gibt ist doch klar, aber wenn man selbst zufrieden ist, stört einen das doch auch einfach nicht.
Am besten drüber lachen. ^^
Obwohl ich Android Nutzer bin (Defy), muss ich feststellen, dass die nervigsten Basher mittlerweile vom Android-Lager zu kommen scheinen.

Interessanter Test anbei. Man sollte wohl grundsätzlich vorsichtig sein, was solche Temperaturen anbelangt und sein Handy nicht achtlos im Auto liegen lassen.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*

Es gehören immer *zwei* dazu  

Also schiebts nicht auf die anderen.


----------



## PixelSign (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*



Infin1ty schrieb:


> Synthetische Tests was bitte  Ich kenne
> nur synthetische Drogen.


 
synthetisch = künstlich


----------



## DaStash (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Technisch ist es ja eine Legierung, bei der Schmuckherstellung muss man das Gold ja auch legieren (Kupfer oder Silber) weil das für sich alleine zu weich ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für die Info, habe es mal in die News mit übernommen. 

MfG


----------



## Adam West (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*

Hach... Nokia. Man kann Gebäude damit einreißen und in der Arktis teln. Das Handy fürs All


----------



## DaStash (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*



Adam West schrieb:


> Hach... Nokia. Man kann Gebäude damit einreißen und in der Arktis teln. Das Handy fürs All


Nokia, der Trabant unter den Handys. Schlicht, einfach und macht kaum Zicken. 

MFG


----------



## ph1driver (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] "extrem" Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*

Würde noch mal die Quelle das Bildes Überarbeiten. Sollte doch sicher Computerbase und nicht bild heissen


----------



## DaStash (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] "extrem" Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*



ph1driver schrieb:


> Würde noch mal die Quelle das Bildes Überarbeiten. Sollte doch sicher Computerbase und nicht bild heissen


 Hahaha, danke für die Info. 

MfG


----------



## Jimini (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] "extrem" Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*

Mir kam gerade die Idee, dass man solchen Problemen doch sehr einfach entgegenwirken könnte - einfach bei Unterschreiten einer gewissen Temperatur (die des Akkus lässt sich unter Android beispielsweise sehr einfach auslesen) ein Programm starten, dass die CPU beschäftigt. Zack, schon wird's warm (natürlich hält der Akku dann nicht so lange).

MfG Jimini


----------



## ph1driver (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] "extrem" Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*

Durch Kälte und mehr Energieverbrauch entlädt sich der Akku ja dann noch schneller.

Das ist wie Pest und Cholera.


----------



## Adam West (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] "extrem" Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*

Ja, aber es wird warm! Wenigstens funktionierts dann noch, bis der Akku leer ist. Mit totem Display und leerendem Akku hat man garnichts, also die Idee finde ich schon interessant. Naja, mal abgesehen davon würden schon wenige Sekunden ausreichen, mein Galaxy S wird schnell warm, wenn ich mal was anspruchsvolles starte, dauert unter 1 Minute!


----------



## Jimini (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] "extrem" Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*

Eine Möglichkeit, sowas umzusetzen, wäre Tasker. Ich denke, dass man den höheren Energieverbrauch ignorieren könnte, da das System ja nur solange belastet werden muss, bis der Akku eine nichtkritische Temperatur erreicht hat.

MfG Jimini


----------



## ph1driver (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] "extrem" Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*

Ich würde euch in diesem Fall ja so etwas empfehlen : HeatPaxx Fußwärmer- Display a 40 Paar: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit

Kann man sogar an die (Handy)Socke heften.

Ne im Ernst, wo ist das Problem das Handy am Körper zu Tragen?


----------



## Adam West (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] "extrem" Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*

@Jimini: Genau so etwas hatte ich im Sinn


----------



## KillerDuck (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] "extrem" Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*

Der Test ist ja auch nicht für Otto-Normalverbraucher gedacht, der sein Handy nur zum telefonieren/smsen aus der Hosen-/Jackentasche holt.
Sonder für die gangstermäßigen Schulhofbeschaller, die mit ihren coolen Smartphones und noch cooligerer Mukke über den Schulhof ziehen, bis ihr Handy cooler ist als sie selbst und bei -15°C gequält den Geist aufgibt 

Der Rest der Menschheit packt seinen Ackerschnacker einfach in die Hosentasche und kann den Test mehr oder weniger ignorieren^^


----------



## Haxti (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Hmm, also mein iPhone 4 hat bei der Kälte auch  noch keine Probleme gemacht, obwohl ich es mal in nem Auto vergessen  hatte...
> 
> Na ja, was hab ich davon, wenn mein Handy das aushält,  wenns am körper oder in der hand selbst bei langer Nutzung bei den  Temperaturen nicht so kalt wird? Das ist das Selbe, wie "meine  Smartphone hat 2x 1,5 Ghz!!!!" warum ist das iPhone 4S mit 800 mhz  schneller?
> 
> ...


 


Kommt drauf an, was du mit schneller definierst. Das ist ganz genau das selbe, wie mit den "doofen, doofen" Konsolen. Warum kann eine Geforce 7 Crysis darstellen? 

Falls es jetzt noch nicht klick gemacht hat:

Jedes iPhone ist gleich. Da kann optimiert werden, ohne Ende. Bei Android gibts wieder zig verschiedene SoCs und nur wenig Leute haben 10 Androidhandys, auf die sie ihre Programme ganz genau abstimmen. Somit kommen dir verschiedene Programme aufdem iPhone ganz flüssig vor, und auf dem Android sind sie halt Akkufresser ohne Ende, wie ein PC spiel halt auf den Konsolen läuft (auf einer "geforce 7") und du am PC dafür eine aktuelle Grafikkarte braten kannst (muss nicht zwingen auf einer höheren Auflösung sein. Ich glaube nicht, dass man Crysis 2 auf einer GeForce 7 tatsächlich auf 720p zum laufen bekommt).


Wenn du jetzt schon auf Fanboyflameniveau bist: Warum verklagt Apple dann den Hersteller der eigenen Ware? Man sägt ja eigentlich nicht an dem Ast, auf dem man sitzt.

Kinders, wenn ihr traurig seid, dass euer Handy schon bei -5°C nicht mehr will, dann kauft euch entweder ein neues (Geld scheint ja da zu sein) oder haltet es in der Hand, weil da passiert doch nichts


----------



## spionkaese (8. Februar 2012)

Haxti schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt drauf an, was du mit schneller definierst. Das ist ganz genau das selbe, wie mit den "doofen, doofen" Konsolen. Warum kann eine Geforce 7 Crysis darstellen?
> 
> Falls es jetzt noch nicht klick gemacht hat:
> 
> ...


Auf der Konsole wird die neuere CE3 verwendet,mit niedrig aufgelösten Texturen und alles überdeckendem Bloom.


----------



## DaStash (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] "extrem" Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*



Jimini schrieb:


> Mir kam gerade die Idee, dass man solchen Problemen doch sehr einfach entgegenwirken könnte - einfach bei Unterschreiten einer gewissen Temperatur (die des Akkus lässt sich unter Android beispielsweise sehr einfach auslesen) ein Programm starten, dass die CPU beschäftigt. Zack, schon wird's warm (natürlich hält der Akku dann nicht so lange).
> 
> MfG Jimini


Ja, die Idee ist nicht schlecht. Zur NOt, sollte die normale Beschäftigung nicht ausreichen, kann das Programm den CPU auch übertakten, bessere Bedingunen gibt es wohl nicht dafür. 
Der Akku hat dann zwar nach kurzer Zeit keine Lust mehr aber wenigstens funktioniert es "planmäßig". 

In jedem Fall stellt sich bei solchen Bedingunen ein Metallcase als extrem nachteilig heraus und eben auch die LC Displays.

MfG


----------



## Kreisverkehr (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] "extrem" Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*



KillerDuck schrieb:


> Der Test ist ja auch nicht für Otto-Normalverbraucher gedacht,[...]
> Sonder für die gangstermäßigen Schulhofbeschaller, die mit ihren coolen Smartphones und noch cooligerer Mukke über den Schulhof ziehen, bis ihr Handy cooler ist als sie selbst und bei -15°C gequält den Geist aufgibt



Hättest dne Thread gelesen, dann wüsstest du, dass dein Geschreibsel Schmarrn ist. Wie wärs denn mit Fußgänger-Navigation? Soll ja Leute geben, die auch im Winter bei kalten Temperaturen mal Urlaub machen außerhalb von Balkonien^^ Und das Handy würde ich da auch nur aufm Handschuh halten, damit die Hand nicht abfriert.

Abseits davon gibts auch Leute, die ihr Handy im Auto vergessen und bei den Temperaturen kanns auch ärgerlich sein, wenn es nicht mehr geht beim Einschalten.

e:/ Und natürlich is der Test für den Otto-Normalverbraucher. Vllt nicht für den deutschen, sondern für den finnischen, wenn es in der Jackentasche bei sehr tiefen Temperaturen auch mal "etwas" kälter wird.


----------



## KillerDuck (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] "extrem" Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*

Ich bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen, dass der fette Smiley meinen Beitrag als Ironie hinreichend kennzeichnet, naja^^
Und ja ich hab den Thread gelesen^^


----------



## DaStash (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] "extrem" Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> e:/ Und natürlich is der Test für den Otto-Normalverbraucher. Vllt nicht für den deutschen, sondern für den finnischen, wenn es in der Jackentasche bei sehr tiefen Temperaturen auch mal "etwas" kälter wird.


Absolut und der jetzige Winter zeigt doch sehr gut auf, dass es durchaus sinnvoll ist das als zukünftiges Kriterium mit aufzunehmen. Leute die bei solchen Temperaturen draußen arbeiten müssen haben sicherlich ein Interesse daran, dass das Smartphone tagsüber bei solchen Temperaturbedingungen nicht den Geist aufgibt, von daher ist solch ein Test m. M. n. praxistauglich.

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] "extrem" Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*

Leute die draußen arbeiten sind mit einem Defy meistens sowieso besser bedient und auch das kann man sich in die Hosentasche stecken. 

Das einzige Argument das für mich zählt ist das, dass man das Smartphone aus Versehen im Auto liegen lässt und da ist es bei allen Marken riskant, wenn man es zu schnell erwärmt. Kondenswasser ist markenunabhängig.


----------



## Computer Floh (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] "extrem" Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ja, die Idee ist nicht schlecht. Zur NOt, sollte die normale Beschäftigung nicht ausreichen, kann das Programm den CPU auch übertakten, bessere Bedingunen gibt es wohl nicht dafür.
> Der Akku hat dann zwar nach kurzer Zeit keine Lust mehr aber wenigstens funktioniert es "planmäßig".


 
Na ob das nun einen Unterschied macht, wenn der Akku nach einem Weilchen durch die Kälte oder das Overclocking hopps geht 

Trotzdem eine interessante Idee


----------



## DaStash (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: [UPDATE] "extrem" Kältetest beliebter Smartphones!*



Computer Floh schrieb:


> Na ob das nun einen Unterschied macht, wenn der Akku nach einem Weilchen durch die Kälte oder das Overclocking hopps geht
> 
> Trotzdem eine interessante Idee


Naja, deshalb schrieb ich ja "planmäßig" denn im Gegensatz zum plötzlichen und unerwartetem Versagen durch Kälte, kann man beim OC´en in etwa abschätzen, wann der Akku die Biege macht.  

MFG


----------

